

Twitter Employees Receive Death Threats Likely from ISIS - Golddisk
http://thesurge.net/twitter-investigating-death-threats-towards-its-employees/

======
cpncrunch
The fucking barbaric idiots don't realise that this will actually make twitter
more likely to block them. Anyway, the US will soon bomb the crap out of ISIS
and we won't need to worry about them until the next bunch of psychotic
religious nutbars appear.

------
kyleknighted
"Sand" Francisco... Freudian slip?

